

How to Focus in Life - pbnaidu
http://www.lifeoptimizer.org/2008/05/14/how-to-focus-five-levels-of-mental-focus-you-might-not-aware-of/

======
ice5nake
Nice points. I like using mind mapping to stay focused. I am currently using
mindmeister.com to mind map. I will be adding some of the things in this
article to my mind map.

